# Sadzīves tehnika >  CD

## gloomboy

Sveiki!

Man ir tada problema aiznav ko darit panemu veco centru. Gribeju paklausities disku ieliku iegsha un vins rada kad nav disks iegsha ielikt . Nonemu vaku lai redzetu kas iegsha. vinsh panem disku iegriez mazliet un vis .. liek nakamo un ta visiem diskiem.Gribeju pajautat kas varetu but pa vainu vai kur meklet! Modelis LG FFH-363AX

----------


## tornislv

Google - servisa manuālis - optical pick-up modelis - Argus-Elfa-Lemona-Salvats-eBay (vai citā secībā) - PayPal va CC vai cash - lāzera nomaiņa.

----------


## Vikings

Pēc defekta apraksta - 98% lāzera vaina. Var mēģināt notīrīt lāzeru.

----------


## kaspich

man ir pamatotas aizdomas, ka peec paaris paaudzeem latvieshu valodas taas shiibriizha izpratnee nebuus..
aiznav
iegsha
kad
ielikt
iegsha
vis
pa


hljupik, marsh uz skolu!

----------


## gloomboy

Liels paldies Vikings tev bija taisniba!

----------

